
Griffin Intros iPhone Controlled HELO TC Helicopter - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/griffin_intros_iphone_controlled_helo_tc_helicopter/
======
digiwizard
OK, this little helicopter looks crazy cool!

